# Dwight adds 10 lbs to frame, expects to shoot 70+% from the line



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> Howard has come to training camp with another 10 pounds of muscle on his well-muscled frame, up to 275 pounds. He also believes his 59 percent free throw percentage -- his only serious flaw -- will rise to 70 percent after a summer of sharpening his shot.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


http://nba.fanhouse.com/2009/09/29/dwight-howard-arrives-to-camp-bigger-expects-to-be-better/


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Him even getting to 65% would be huge, 70% would just be fantastic. I'll believe it when I see it, though.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

That's some seriously scary news for the rest of the league


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Dwight Howard is a big man, and if he can shoot 70 percent of free throws, then he's going to be scary. I like the guys work ethic. Orlando is fortunate to have somebody as hardworking as him as the franchise player.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

his ft shooting in the later stages of the playoffs was scary


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Mr. Howard is going to be an animal this up coming season. For as great as he's been, he's still very young, and has a long way to go before he reaches his full potential. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see Dwight Howard win another DPOTYA, average 20+ pull down 14 Rebs and average 3 blocks. IMO Dwight Howard is the best center in the league hands down. I use to think Yao, but with Yao being so injury prone he drops to 2nd on my list. 

Magic have a very special player in Dwight Howard. Plus his personality is sizzling.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I get a feeling this is gonna be a special year. The east is loaded @ the top so it's gonna be tough to get back to where we were, but everyone has been saying and doing all the right things this summer so we should good on the chemistry & work ethic front. It's really gonna be a fun year watching this team.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm skeptical of Dwight shooting 70%+ on free throws. He's at a point in his career where very few players improve free throw shooting. Van Gundy is throwing around some fluff here.

The 10 lbs of muscle is a scary proposition though. This guy is stronger, faster, and more explosive than any other big man in the league; and frankly I'm not sure anyone is close.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ He did shoot .671 from the line his rookie season, which is far higher than anything Wilt or Shaq ever did (.613 and .622 season highs, respectively)

He could pull it off.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

How long is Dwights contract? He just signed a new one not too long ago didn't he? A shame. I want to see him play with another Lebron/Wade/Kobe level superstar.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Develop a reliable hook shot please.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I really dont expect Dwight to shoot 70% either, but it's good to aim high I guess... Not that it's impossible for him, but I think if he could even get 65% that would be great.



R-Star said:


> How long is Dwights contract? He just signed a new one not too long ago didn't he?


Dwight expire in 2013.



> A shame. I want to see him play with another Lebron/Wade/Kobe level superstar.


That's why we got Vince. He's no Dwade, but he's better to watch than Hedo TurkaFLU.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> I really dont expect Dwight to shoot 70% either, but it's good to aim high I guess... Not that it's impossible for him, but I think if he could even get 65% that would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vince will have a great year playing next to Dwight and people will call him a great player. Its just funny because he always puts up great stat's, people just love to hate on him when hes the #1 option.


----------

